# Bale Buster Type Processors



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Does anyone use a bale processor to feed their hay? I am asking about the kind that flails the hay and puts it in a windrow.

Are there advantages to feeding round bales this way?

I have been feeding in hay rings this year. I normally just unroll the bales but drilled a lot of ryegrass this year and did not want to unroll over that.

A relative has an older Vermeer, bought new, slightly used.

I am thinking about buying it and feeding hay at the woods edge or fence rows.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I use a Vermeer BP 8000 which is actually a Highline. Many of our neighbors run Haybuster bale processers. Our reason for getting one was that removing frozen twine in the winter wasn't working to well. It does shred the hay but not as fine as a tub grinder will. Certain types of hay shred up finer than others. I find the cows do clean up the hay better behind the processer than when we used to roll bales out on the ground. It might be due to the fact that its chopped up in the processer but I think they also clean it up better because its a more uniform row of hay rather than when we rolled out bales there would be lumps of hay no matter how careful we tried. I run every bale that I feed on the ground and all the bedding through my processer. I wouldn't feed cows without it.

As for twine and net, I would say it catches 99% of it. Twine removal on my Vermeer is actually quite easy. There are two grooves on the drum with the flails. Turn the drum to line up one of the grooves and latch it in place. Then a tool that is stored on the machine with a utility blade is slid through a hole in the back of the machine and rides in the groove on the drum to cut the twine. Cuts pretty easy if the blade is sharp. Then pull the twine off the drum. Takes about 5 to 10 mins.

Really shines for spreading bedding in the pens too.

The only negative I can say about a bale processer is that you will see an increase in your fuel consumption vs rolling bales out or feeding in rings but I feel its worth it once you see how the cows clean up the hay and for the ease of feeding.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I should mention that if you need a finer cut, some of the new machines are coming with a secondary set of knives to cut the hay even finer. I've never used one or seen one work so I can't say how well it works.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Haybuster and am happy with it.

But if I were to buy a new one I would by a Fair 7825 http://www.gwtc.net/~delvonna/doc/7825BP_Literature_2013.pdf

Last year I got into position where i have a lot of carryover and poor quality hay to feed, so we bought the bale processor. It serves its purpose, but is very expensive to operate compared to bale feeders or unrolling. For the cost of the bale processor and the costs to operate it, I think I could stand a lot of waste.

If I had mainly good hay to feed I would rather unroll than process. Unrolling good hay is much less expensive,and waste is the same, while using a* lot *less fuel.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had some time today and finished going over the hay processor to make sure all was well. I still have not figured exactly how the shield mounts and works. I have it mounted and will spend some time tomorrow figuring out the windrow adjustment. They used it to blow reclamation hay and removed the shield. Other than some surface rust it looks new.

I decided to chop a roll this afternoon. Scared the cows. When they figured out it was hay they left the rings and ate from the windrow. I still need to go faster and make smaller windrows. I do not want them sleeping on the hay.

I am going to feed at the edge of the woods to stay off the ryegrass. I liked seeing the cows and calves spread out eating. The hay rings are now muddy. I want to get them out of that.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Bought a vermeer bpx9000 month ago, several thousand cheaper than haybuster, it is made heavier also, I really like it. You can grind some nasty sh!t and the cows seem to really go after it. Haybuster 2650 was $23500 and does not have as many knives and slugbars. Haybuster 2655 was $26500 and has a few more knives and slugbars. Vermeer bpx 9000 was $19000 and is in between the 2 haybuster on knives/slugbars. Demoed a 2655 and bpx9000 and could not tell much difference between the 2 on quality of grind. Vermeer has my vote.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

central va farmer said:


> Bought a vermeer bpx9000 month ago, &#8230;...


I saw those on YouTube when I was searching to see how this older Vermeer worked. That 9000 is some more kind of nice.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

The reason we got a bpx9000 over a used machine was the floor chain. I really like the floor chain instead of auger. Plus finding a used one in my area is impossible, could find plenty on tractorhouse but figure on shipping and I was within a few thousand of new and I get a warrenty. I think the haybuster is ok I just like the looks of the vermeer better. It looks like you could throw the haybuster and a hay bale over in it and grind them right up lol. Also less money and was in stock, where haybuster had a six week build. We bought it from tractor care in harrisonburg va and they are really nice folks, highly recommend them. I would rather deal with a small dealer that cares and depends on your business than a large dealer that doesn't give a damn if you buy it or not because some other person will. A handshake still means something at tractor care and they really impressed me, will definitely do business there again.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I never really considered a bale processor before. We have always just unrolled round bales or used hay rings. I would never use one enough to justify buying new. Glad my uncle had this one and no longer needed it. He blew hay for reclamation and they went back to the square bale blower. It has been sitting on a fence row for years. Never was used that much to begin with.

I have been tinkering with ideas which can be dangerous. I have been feeding wet brewers grain. We scoop a bucket with the backhoe and ration it out into cheap bunk troughs. I am going to blow some hay onto the troughs, then came back and put brewers grain on top of the hay. Hopefully the hay will soak up the excess moisture.

Poor man's mixer.


----------

